# G-Force stabilization looking for Staff shooters



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Guys & Gals,

Looking for a few Staff shooters for G-Force Stabilization. We are looking for somone who shoots local as well as reginal shoots. What you would get is up to 3 Stabilizers at Half price (note half price is BELOW cost) and a few other odds and ends. All we expect is some reviews and forum time, as well as showing them off at various shoots.....That's it!
Most importantly we want you to FULLY believe in the product!! if after you use it and are not fully happy or impressed with we will take product back and return your money. We are that confident in our product that we want people to shoot them because they are GOOD! Not because they are getting them discounted. 

Here is a link to photo's and info about the stabilizers.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1114683

If this is something you are interested in please send short bio, equipment, current stabilizer, shoot schedule 2010 and any other info you find important.

Send to: [email protected]

Thanks, GF


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sent ya an e-mail. I would definitely like to learn more about your stabilizers!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Email sent, I have one of these stabilizers on my bow right now and it's amazing, prostaff or not, that's what I'll be shooting this year.


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the emails guys....keep em coming!


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Got some great emails, thank you!


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

email sent


----------



## Cal2kidz (Feb 4, 2004)

Count me in G!


----------



## bhturkey (May 8, 2009)

*stab*

sign me up bought one from you not to long ago


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sign me up email sent


----------



## BLACKBIRD01 (Jul 22, 2010)

been tryin to get hold of you about sum stabs in predator camo I run the only pro shop in southwest IA in about a 60 mile radious of my shop and the other shops on that boarder line dont compet with me because I dont belive that thay carry the quality that I carry BLACKBIRD ARCHERY.I would like to carry your stabs and see what else you can offer please contact me [email protected] thanks


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

bump for great stab!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

E-mail sent


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sent email bout a stab but aint got no resopnse.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet. Here is an excellent opportunity for someone.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Email sent look forward to hear from you


----------

